# UK ship detentions June 2006



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the MCA website - 

_TEN FOREIGN SHIPS UNDER DETENTION IN THE UK DURING JUNE 2006

The Maritime & Coastguard Agency (MCA) announced today that ten foreign ships were under detention in UK ports during June 2006 after failing Port State Control safety inspection. 

Latest monthly figures show that there were six new detentions of foreign flagged ships in UK ports during June 2006, along with four other ships still under detention from previous months. The number of new detentions compared to last month has decreased by 45% (there were eleven new detentions in May), but the overall rate of detentions compared with inspections carried out over the last twelve months as a whole remains just over 5%, unchanged from Mays twelve month rate. 

During the month of June 174 Port State Control Inspections were carried out in the UK, which brings the recorded total from January to June this year to 811 inspections. For those ships inspected during June a total of forty-five vessels had no deficiencies raised against them, eighty-two had between one and five deficiencies, twenty-eight had between six and ten deficiencies, seventeen had between eleven and twenty deficiencies, and two vessels had more than twenty deficiencies.

Of the six vessels detained in June, one was registered with a flag state listed on the Paris MOU black list, three were registered with states on the grey list and two were registered with states on the white list as published up until the end of June. The black, grey and white lists have been updated by the Paris MOU, and the new lists came into effect from 1st July 2006.

Three bulk carriers, one refrigerated cargo vessel, one general cargo vessel and one container vessel were detained in the UK during June.

Among the vessels detained in the UK in June were:

• A 3,958 GT container vessel detained at Belfast with an inoperative emergency generator and oily water separator, leaking fuel oil transfer pumps, oil on main engine and fuel oil in the bilges and purifier flat.
• Two bulk carriers, both detained at Hull with failure of the Safety Management System, an ISM major non-conformity.

The MCA would also like to draw attention to an error in Press Notice 045/06 and Press Release 046/06 published on 24th February 2006 concerning the Greek flagged bulk carrier AYIA MARINA. This vessel was detained at Tyne Dock on on 9th January but was released after four days, and was not under detention for the remainder of the month as stated. The MCA apologises to the owners and operator of the AYIA MARINA for the incorrect information published.

Note to Editors

1. In response to one of the recommendations of Lord Donaldsons Inquiry into the prevention of pollution from merchant shipping and in compliance with the EU Directive on Port State Control (95/21/EC as amended), the Maritime and Coastguard agency (MCA) publishes full details of the foreign flagged vessels detained in UK ports each month.

2. Inspections of foreign flagged ships in UK ports are undertaken by surveyors from the MCA. Where a ship is found to be deficient or lacks the required do***entation, MCA surveyors can take a range of actions leading to detention in serious cases. The UK is part of a regional agreement on port state control known as the Paris Memorandum of Understanding on Port State Control (Paris MOU) and information on all ships that are inspected is held centrally in an electronic database known as SIReNaC. This allows the ships of flags with poor detention records to be targeted for future inspection.

3. Detained ships have to satisfy surveyors that remedial work has been carried out before they are allowed to leave port.

4. When applicable the list includes those passenger craft prevented form operating under the provisions of the EU Directive on Mandatory Surveys for the safe operation of regular Ro-Ro ferry and high speed passenger craft services (1999/35/EU).

Notes on the list of detentions

Full details of the ship

The accompanying detention list shows ships name, the flag state and the ships International Maritime Organization (IMO) number which is unchanging throughout the ships life and uniquely identifies it.

Company

The company shown in the vessels Safety Management Certificate or the party otherwise believed to be responsible for the safety of the ship at the time of inspection.

Classification Society

The list shows the Classification Society responsible for classing the ship and not necessarily the party issuing and/or carrying out surveys for certificates relevant to the defect found.

Defects

The list gives a summary of the main grounds for detention and includes information where the ship has been released to sail to another port for repairs.

SHIPS DETAINED IN JUNE 2006

Date & Place of detention: 01/06/2006 - Hull
Vessel Name: WALKA MLODYCH (Bulk Carrier)
GT: 20,357
IMO No: 7637967
Flag: Malta
Company: Polska Zeluga Morska
Classification Society: PRS

Summary: 11 deficiencies in total, detained for 7 days with numerous weathertight doors damaged. The number and nature of the deficiencies indicated a failure of the vessels Safety Management System (SMS), an ISM major non-conformity. The vessel was released on 8th June.

Date & Place of detention: 09/06/2006 – Grimsby
Vessel Name: KRONSHTADTSKIY (Refigerated Cargo Vessel)
GT: 2,416
IMO No: 8826577
Flag: Russia
Company: Transmar Shipping Company.
Classification Society: Russian Maritime Register of Shipping
Summary: 15 deficiencies in total, detained for 14 days for a hole in a ballast tank cover sealed with a wooden bung, and for defective bilge pump arrangements. The Chief Engineers Certificate of Competency had also expired. The vessel was released on 23rd June.

Date & Place of detention: 13/06/2006 – Liverpool
Vessel Name: MED DIGNITY (Bulk Carrier)
GT: 24,588
IMO No: 8307739
Flag: Panama
Company: Mediterranean Maritime SA
Classification Society: American Bureau of Shipping
Summary:10 deficiencies in total, detained for 2 days with a corroded/holed aft peak bulkhead, a leaking economiser safety valve connection and ISM non-conformity arising from lack of maintenance of the ship and its equipment. The vessel was released on 15th June.


Date & Place of detention: 16/06/2006 – Gunness Wharf
Vessel Name: LOMUR (General Cargo Vessel)
GT: 1,516
IMO No: 8116178
Flag: Norway
Company: NES HF F Jaroargata
Classification Society: Det Norske Veritas
Summary: 18 deficiencies in total, detained for 7 days, with an ISM major non-conformity in failing to record hours of rest for key personnel. The vessel was released on 23rd June.

Date & Place of detention: 16/06/2006 - Belfast
Vessel Name: HELENA SCHEPERS (Container Ship)
GT: 3,958
IMO No: 9043380
Flag: Antigua and Barbuda
Company: HS Bereederungs GMBH
Classification Society: Germanischer Lloyd
Summary: 19 deficiencies in total, detained with an inoperative emergency generator and oily water separator, leaking fuel oil transfer pumps, oil on main engine and fuel oil in bilge and purifier flats. The vessel was released the following day.


Date & Place of detention: 22/06/2006 - Hull
Vessel Name: JULLIETA (Bulk Carrier)
GT: 20,511
IMO No: 8102749
Flag: Malta
Company: Corner Shipping Co. Ltd.
Classification Society: Bureau Veritas
Summary: 23 deficiencies in total, the vessel was still under detention at the end of June. The vessel was detained with damaged fire doors, an inoperartive funnel damper, unsatisfactory fire drill and an ISM major non-conformity caused by the failure of the vessels Safety Management System (SMS).


DETENTIONS CARRIED OVER FROM PREVIOUS MONTHS

Date & Place of detention: 23/05/2006 - Shoreham
Vessel Name: PILGRIM 2 (General Cargo Vessel)
GT: 1,551
IMO No: 8811625
Flag: Cambodia
Company: Setos-Service Ltd
Classification Society: Russian Maritime Register of Shipping
Summary: 12 deficiencies in total, detained for 29 days for ISM major non-conformities relating to emergency preparedness, and to the maintenance of the vessel and its equipment. The vessel was finally released on 21st June after flag state ISM audit.

Date & Place of detention: 31/05/2006 - Sheerness
Vessel Name: KEDARNATH (Refrigerated Cargo Vessel)
GT: 7,286
IMO No: 8609280
Flag: Liberia
Company: Amer Shipping Limited
Classification Society: Lloyds Register
Summary: 26 deficiencies in total, detained for 8 days with the main engine unable to go astern and the fuel oil quick closing valve dismantled. The vessel was released on 8th June.

Date & Place of detention: 31/05/2006 - Aberdeen
Vessel Name: WEST MASTER (Chemical Tanker)
GT: 1,174
IMO No: 7208699
Flag: Bahamas
Company: Vestland Marine
Classification Society: Det Norske Veritas
Summary: 28 deficiencies in total, detained for 2 days with inoperative/improperly maintained fire pumps, inoperative ventilation and insufficient cleanliness of the engine room. The vessel was released on 2nd June.

Date & Place of detention: 31/05/2006 - Silvertown
Vessel Name: SUMY (Bulk Carrier)
GT: 14,136
IMO No: 7701691
Flag: Ukraine
Company: Commercial Fleet of Dunbass
Classification Society: Russian Maritime Register of Shipping
Summary: 31 deficiencies in total, detained for 9 days with excessive corrosion in ballast tanks, inoperative radios, lack of gyro input to radars and AIS as well as an ISM non-conformity (maintenance of ship and equipment). The vessel was released on 9th June._

To imagine the state of condition that Piligrim 2 is in....there's pictures of her sister, Piligrim 3 in the gallery.

Rushie


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

Lets just spare a thought for the poor devils that have to sail on these things.
They have little choice and are poorly trained, its not there fault that they have to work for these disreputable operators of which there are many. Some 
of the deficiencies are obviously very serious but some are fairly trivial. I noticed one recent reported deficiency where the gyro stabilisation of the radar was inoperative, many of us I'm sure have sailed on British ships not that long ago where you were lucky if the radar worked at all, let alone having gyro stabilisation!

regards
Dave.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Fowey..?*

Hi Pilot Mac,

I believe that when the vessel I mentioned - "Piligrim 3" left Teignmouth for Fowey the pilots saved her twice from the rocks.? She careed into yachts in Teignmouth whilst turning...she has no thrusters...she was built for rivers...and not those 3000 miles from home>!

Although I have utmost sympathy with the crew and the conditions they have to live and work in...if they can't navigate (vessel not seaworthy), then what the hell are they doing on a floating vessel in the first place.? 

Not being harsh....but chroist...I wonder ...!!

IMO numbers mean b*ggerall...

Rushie


----------

